# Żenić się



## jazyk

Co myślecie o tym zdaniu? Paola Concia, jedyna osoba we włoskim parlamencie przyznająca się do homoseksualizmu, żeni się w Niemczech. Chce, by ślubu udzieliła jej Angela Merkel.

Dziękuję za Wasze komentarze.


----------



## BezierCurve

To nowość jak na nasze standardy, ale technicznie wydaje się bez zarzutu.


----------



## majlo

Zdanie bardzo ciekawe, zwłaszcza część "żeni się". Można by próbować to obejść jakimś neutralnym wyrażeniem, np. "zawrzeć związek małżeński", ale na dłuższą metę chyba by się to nie przyjęło, bo język dąży raczej do uproszczenia niż utrudnienia. Kto wie, może kiedyś polszczyzna utworzy oddzielny czasownik dla homoseksualnych kobiet wchodzących w związek małżeński.


----------



## robin74

Podobnie jak przedmówcy, nie widzę żadnego problemu w tym zdaniu.


----------



## majlo

W żadnym stopniu słowo "żenić się" w odniesieniu do kobiety nie wydaje ci się... dziwne?


----------



## Faycelina

majlo said:


> W żadnym stopniu słowo "żenić się" w odniesieniu do kobiety nie wydaje ci się... dziwne?



Owszem, ale to tylko kwestia przyzwyczajenia. Bo "żenić się" pochodzi od słowa "ożenek" oraz "żona" (to tak w skrócie), czyli przez lata ten termin był zarezerwowany tylko dla mężczyzn. 
Teraz, gdy świat się zmienia, *mężczyźni wychodzą za mąż *a *kobiety się żenią*, już nic nie jest dziwne


----------



## Slovianka

Intencją autora tego zdania było zaciekawienie zarówno kontekstem, jak i faktem - efekt ciekawostkowo-plotkarski. Nie zamieszczono tej informacji kierując się życzliwością. Gdyby napisano najprościej - bierze ślub, dla czytelników mogłaby nie mieć znaczenia ani orientacja seksualna ani też plany małżeńskie nieznanej im osoby.


----------



## xpictianoc

jazyk said:


> Co myślecie o tym zdaniu? Paola Concia, jedyna osoba we włoskim parlamencie przyznająca się do homoseksualizmu, żeni się w Niemczech. Chce, by ślubu udzieliła jej Angela Merkel.
> 
> Dziękuję za Wasze komentarze.



raczej termin "żenić się" nie jest odpowiedni. Dużo lepszy były "zawiera związek (partnerski)" lub "bierze ślub". No i raczej intuicyjnie aniżeli z powodów gramatycznych  nie pasuje mi ten czas teraźniejszy. Wydaje mi się to kalką z angielskiego "is getting married". Sam napisałbym to mniej więcej tak: 
"Paola Concia, jedyna osoba we włoskim parlamencie przyznająca się do homoseksualizmu, planuje zawrzeć związek partnerski  w Niemczech (lub zamierza zwiąść ślub w Niemczech) . Chce, by ślubu udzieliła jej Angela Merkel."


----------



## robin74

majlo said:


> W żadnym stopniu słowo "żenić się" w odniesieniu do kobiety nie wydaje ci się... dziwne?


Nie bardzo chyba rozumiem pytanie. Nie, nie wydaje mi się dziwne. To właśnie Concia przecież robi, żeni się = bierze sobie żonę.


----------



## majlo

robin74 said:


> Nie bardzo chyba rozumiem pytanie. Nie, nie wydaje mi się dziwne. To właśnie Concia przecież robi, żeni się = bierze sobie żonę.



To robi, ale tę czynność w odniesieniu do kobiet zawsze nazywano "pójściem za mąż", prawda? Zatem jest to jak najbardziej uzasadnione, że "na pierwszy słuch" może się to wydać dziwne. Mnie się początkowo tak wydawało, bo po raz pierwszy się spotkałem z taką sytuacją, ale oczywiście przyjmuję ją do wiadomości i akceptuję. Co więcej, wydaje mi się, że będzie to szło w tym kierunku, iż branie ślubu przez lesbijki będzie w polszczyźnie nazywane "żenieniem się" - jest to krótsze i prostsze, a język generalnie woli to, co jest krótsze i prostsze.


----------



## Chrząszcz w trzcinie

Witam wszystkich jako nowa tu osoba.

Jeśli idzie o zdanie zacytowane na początku, to dziwi mnie, że problem z przekazem zawartym w tym zdaniu ma nie tylko jazyk, ale także osoby polskojęzyczne.

Zdanie oczywiście jest prawidłowe, ale ma wydźwięk mocno ironiczny. Autor daje właściwie do zrozumienia, że Concia jest wariatką (rzecz jasna nie w znaczeniu klinicznym). Potwierdza to zresztą jasno treść całej notatki.

Napisanie, że Concia, lesbijska aktywistka, żeni się i chce, by ślubu udzieliła jej Angela Merkel, wskazuje mniej więcej na to samo, co zdanie, że Jan X, założyciel Jedynego Prawdziwego Kościoła Chrystusowego, właśnie zwołuje konklawe i pragnie, by papieżem została wybrana jego kochanka.

Ma to zupełnie inny sens niż np. napisanie, że Jan zwołuje obrady swego kościoła (lub sekty), w czasie których zostanie wybrana głowa tego kościoła.


----------



## majlo

Witaj na forum! 



Chrząszcz w trzcinie said:


> Jeśli idzie o zdanie zacytowane na początku, to dziwi mnie, że problem z przekazem zawartym w tym zdaniu ma nie tylko jazyk, ale także osoby polskojęzyczne.



Przekaz przekazem, ale my tu skupiliśmy się głównie na stronie technicznej zdania, a nie na tym, co o Conci myśli autor tekstu. Chociaż pewnie masz rację, że uważa ją za wariatkę - kto by nie uważał?


----------



## Chrząszcz w trzcinie

majlo said:


> Przekaz przekazem, ale my tu skupiliśmy się głównie na stronie technicznej zdania, a nie na tym, co o Conci myśli autor tekstu.



Zgoda. Ale zdania czyta się chyba po to, żeby na koniec zrozumieć, co też myślał sobie autor tego zdania, gdy je pisał.

Poza tym mam wrażenie, że gdy jazyk czyta "Rzeczpospolitą" to niejako z góry zakłada, że zdania, które napotyka, są technicznie w porządku. Natomiast trudniej mu ustalić, jaki przekaz kryje się za wyborem określonej "techniki". A pewnie chciałby wiedzieć, czy Polak czytając tę notkę w "Rzeczpospolitej" potrafi zarazem zorientować się, jaki jest najprawdopodobniej pogląd autora (albo redakcji) na prezentowaną kwestię.


----------



## majlo

Chrząszcz w trzcinie said:


> Zgoda. Ale zdania czyta się chyba po to, żeby na koniec zrozumieć, co też myślał sobie autor tego zdania, gdy je pisał.
> 
> .



Jeśli ktoś w wątku zatytułowanym "żenić się" podaje zdanie zawierające ten właśnie czasownik, to moją uwagę przyciąga głównie ten aspekt (zwłaszcza że został on użyty nietypowo), a nie zabawy typu _what author had in mind_.  Jeden się zainteresuje niuansami technicznymi, a inny - merytorycznymi.


----------

